# odd sound when accelerating uphill at LOW speeds?



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

My 2018 Atlas 3.6 SE AWD (no tech package) has been great so far, however I notice a rather annoying sound that is hard to describe, almost like a belt that is turning or has some loud friction, but ONLY at very low speeds when first accelerating (like after stopping at a stop sign and then lightly accelerating to go), and usually uphill even if only a slight incline. I live in a very hilly area so no avoiding that, and I have even noticed pedestrians or bicyclists turn and look at my car if it makes that noise when I pass by them. The car doesn't seem to run any different when it makes that noise, and it doesn't always make the noise consistently, but when it does, it is only during the conditions I stated above. Anyone else experience this? It NEVER does it at higher speeds or accelerating on the freeway, etc. I doubt bringing it in to have it looked at would help, because they may not be able to replicate it. I've noticed it basically within the first few days of having it. I've had it for almost 2 months now, about 1880 miles on it so far.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

kendrer said:


> My 2018 Atlas 3.6 SE AWD (no tech package) has been great so far, however I notice a rather annoying sound that is hard to describe, almost like a belt that is turning or has some loud friction, but ONLY at very low speeds when first accelerating (like after stopping at a stop sign and then lightly accelerating to go), and usually uphill even if only a slight incline. I live in a very hilly area so no avoiding that, and I have even noticed pedestrians or bicyclists turn and look at my car if it makes that noise when I pass by them. The car doesn't seem to run any different when it makes that noise, and it doesn't always make the noise consistently, but when it does, it is only during the conditions I stated above. Anyone else experience this? It NEVER does it at higher speeds or accelerating on the freeway, etc. I doubt bringing it in to have it looked at would help, because they may not be able to replicate it. I've noticed it basically within the first few days of having it. I've had it for almost 2 months now, about 1880 miles on it so far.


Does it sound like intake noise, whooshing of air / fluid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

No doesn't sound like air intake or swooshing at all to me. Almost like a "grinding" or "friction" sound but not low, more of a mid-pitch. So hard to describe.


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Yep. My new Atlas (picked up yesterday) has done it a few times. Only after a stop followed by light acceleration. Like a fan hitting a shroud 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

Interesting, I guess I could describe it as a friction type sound. I have experienced this as well. Pretty sure there is already a thread on this.

Anyways, it sounds just like induction noise to me, but another theory is the torque converter. When I changed the oil I was surprised to see that the torque converter is quite exposed underneath and not entirely housed like every other vehicle I have ever worked on. That could explain the noise. But, sounds like a great method of cooling it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

0macman0 said:


> I.....was surprised to see that the torque converter is quite exposed underneath and not entirely housed like every other vehicle I have ever worked on.....


You mean the other vehicles that use this same transmission do it differently somehow?


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine does this with the ac on. I assumed it was the compressor slipping, intentionally, to add torque, reducing the parasitic loss. It's only during relatively light throttle, up-hill, low speed.

In my situation, it's more of a hisssss added to the regular engine sound. Not like leaking air, but more like something is being bypassed and pressure is being routed elsewhere.

Goes away after the first few seconds of the acceleration if the pedal is pressed consistently. 

Sort of like steam being routed through a metal pipe, or pressurizing plumbing for the first time after installation of a new fixture.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

nkresho said:


> .....assumed it was the compressor slipping.....


Not sure you understand how modern compressors work.


----------



## kendrer (Dec 12, 2017)

NKresho I agree with your description of the sound, much better than my description! I did finally find the other thread regarding this issue. I am just glad that it is not an issue with my Atlas. Now that i know it's fairly normal for this car I feel much better. eace:


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone asked the dealer what it is? That is a sound that would drive me crazy. Love to know what is causing the noise.


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

*Engine Squealing*

I had just started a thread today for the very same issue. I didn't see this one had been started. I made a video of my engine squealing. Is this what you are hearing? 




As I had put in my other thread, to replicate it, you need to be in 3rd gear, and then slow down to about 1500 rpms and then gently push on the accelerator. Going around a corner or up a hill makes the sound last longer. I had it at the dealership and VW doesn't know what is causing it or how to fix it.


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

Does anyone think the noise is getting louder? When we first bought the car last July, we never heard the noise. Then I started hearing it only outside of the car after 3 months. Then I could hear it in the car after 6 months, and now my wife even hears it in the car now after 9 months of ownership. It's quite embarrassing if you ask me, its not a "cool" engine noise.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> Does anyone think the noise is getting louder? When we first bought the car last July, we never heard the noise. Then I started hearing it only outside of the car after 3 months. Then I could hear it in the car after 6 months, and now my wife even hears it in the car now after 9 months of ownership. It's quite embarrassing if you ask me, its not a "cool" engine noise.


Oh No! A vehicle with thousands of moving parts might make some noise? Shocking.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, have the noise. I guess I am hearing it more often now at ~2.5K miles/2 mos. vs. when we first got it. It is not the metallic noise/fan etc. but I think someone above said "hiss" which is more accurate. Like any noise, it may be perfectly normal but I sure would like to hear from someone what specifically this is. I will do a little testing later today on whether the a/c being on/off impacts this noise.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> Does anyone think the noise is getting louder? When we first bought the car last July, we never heard the noise. Then I started hearing it only outside of the car after 3 months. Then I could hear it in the car after 6 months, and now my wife even hears it in the car now after 9 months of ownership. It's quite embarrassing if you ask me, its not a "cool" engine noise.


I’m almost to 10K and it hasn’t changed at all. The coolness of the noise is in the eye of the beholder I guess, but I don’t find it abrasive by any means.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No difference with/without a/c today. It's just there, it's the same as it's been. I will ask the dealer when I take it in for its first service but I would think it may be hard to pinpoint.


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

drove around hilly San Francisco today. Definitely heard it quite a bit. :laugh:


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

I've noticed it as well; but I think it is caused by the variable intake flap in the manifold when torque is needed downlow in the RPM.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don® said:


> I've noticed it as well; but I think it is caused by the variable intake flap in the manifold when torque is needed downlow in the RPM.


"variable intake flap" - are you talking about the flap on the back of the intake piping on top of the radiator? I thought about that too but it doesn't seem to be motorized (just passive it seems) and should only open when there is high-flow (highway speed) through the front of the vehicle.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

KarstGeo said:


> "variable intake flap" - are you talking about the flap on the back of the intake piping on top of the radiator? I thought about that too but it doesn't seem to be motorized (just passive it seems) and should only open when there is high-flow (highway speed) through the front of the vehicle.


No, there's a flap in the intake manifold that opens and closes to either shorten or lengthen the runners. This helps with providing more torque downlow as well as for more power up top.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> "variable intake flap" - are you talking about the flap on the back of the intake piping on top of the radiator? I thought about that too but it doesn't seem to be motorized (just passive it seems) and should only open when there is high-flow (highway speed) through the front of the vehicle.


I believe he is referring to the system that varies the length of the intake channels, not the air intake prior to the filter.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don® said:


> No, there's a flap in the intake manifold that opens and closes to either shorten or lengthen the runners. This helps with providing more torque downlow as well as for more power up top.


Ok, that certainly could be related. Interesting.


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

Self Study of the VR6 3.6L Motor. Pages 4 to 8 explain the intake manifold functionality.

http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_823603_3.2L-3.6L_VR6_FSI_Engine.pdf


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Don® said:


> Self Study of the VR6 3.6L Motor. Pages 4 to 8 explain the intake manifold functionality.
> 
> http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_823603_3.2L-3.6L_VR6_FSI_Engine.pdf


WOAH! Thank you!


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Don® said:


> Self Study of the VR6 3.6L Motor. Pages 4 to 8 explain the intake manifold functionality.
> 
> http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_823603_3.2L-3.6L_VR6_FSI_Engine.pdf


Lots of interesting information in this, thanks for posting!

Of note: The V-angle has changed from 15° to 10.6°. The mass airflow sensor is capable of measuring air mass in both directions, and knows the difference. Also, fuel injection is turned off if an ignition coil failure is detected.

More importantly, the intake manifold valves are controlled by Intake Manifold Runner Control Valve N316. I'll bet you can watch the status of this valve with a VCDS to determine definitively if the noise OP is hearing is coming from this particular feature.

Is there any chance you have access to this same document for the EA888 1.8TSI/2.0TSI engine family?


----------



## Don® (Oct 11, 2011)

GavinD said:


> Is there any chance you have access to this same document for the EA888 1.8TSI/2.0TSI engine family?


These ones...?

http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_824803_2.0L_TSI_Turbo_Motor.pdf

http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_401_1.8L_TFSI_Engine_16V.pdf


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> No difference with/without a/c today. It's just there, it's the same as it's been. I will ask the dealer when I take it in for its first service but I would think it may be hard to pinpoint.


My dealer and I figured out how to replicate it. Basically, when the car is in 3rd gear, and you are accelerating from low rpms (1250-2000), it makes the noise. It seems to me that the transmission needs to downshift sooner to 2nd gear. For example, coming to a stop sign, I would think that since I am almost coming to a complete stop, it would downshift out of 3rd, but many times it doesn't and switching from D to manual shift while the noise is happening, the car is always in 3rd gear. You can also just drive in manual, get the car in 3rd gear and slow down to around 1250 rpms and accelerate. The noise will happen all the time. I definitely don't think the noise I am hearing is a cool induction noise, it's quite embarrassing honestly.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^That sounds right in terms of when I notice it. Are they looking at it to figure out the source of the noise?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^That sounds right in terms of when I notice it. Are they looking at it to figure out the source of the noise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My dealer opened a ticket with VW and the VW tech people said the car is operating as designed, which I think is nonsense. This is my 5th VW and probably 10th car overall and I have never heard such a noise being normal.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> My dealer opened a ticket with VW and the VW tech people said the car is operating as designed, which I think is nonsense. This is my 5th VW and probably 10th car overall and I have never heard such a noise being normal.


With so many folks noticing this, it really may just be...normal. It doesn't sound bad....just different than noises I have heard before. Mine did it when new with 5 miles on it.


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> With so many folks noticing this, it really may just be...normal. It doesn't sound bad....just different than noises I have heard before. Mine did it when new with 5 miles on it.


I took a test drive in two brand new Atlas's last weekend. One with the 2.0l Turbo and the other the V6. Outside of the fact that the 2.0 liter turbo was slow, it does not make the screeching noise coming off a rolling stop. The brand new v6 Atlas did make the screeching noise when I drove the car on the identical test drive. Since it doesn't make the noise on the turbo engine, I guess it is an engine issue and not related to the transmission. The simple fix in my opinion would be for VW to just downshift the car to 2nd gear faster when slowing down. Why the car is in third gear at around 5 mph is a mystery to me. If I manually shift down to 2nd gear, it doesn't make the noise. I still don't know how more people don't hear this noise, because it is so noticeable and annoying.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy cow. It's gotten louder with the warm weather. I really notice it now. Third gear after a stop. Anyone have any luck figuring out what exactly this is?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Holy cow. It's gotten louder with the warm weather. I really notice it now. Third gear after a stop. Anyone have any luck figuring out what exactly this is?.....


Are transmissions not suppose to make any sounds?


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been driving with the window down a bit, I have even heard the sound briefly in first, a little longer in second, and of course in third. You get it more with a trailer in tow. I think gear selection is a red herring, a higher gear at low speed will command a higher engine load and a larger throttle opening (and maybe manifold chamber opening.) I'm sticking to induction noise related to engine load.


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> I've been driving with the window down a bit, I have even heard the sound briefly in first, a little longer in second, and of course in third. You get it more with a trailer in tow. I think gear selection is a red herring, a higher gear at low speed will command a higher engine load and a larger throttle opening (and maybe manifold chamber opening.) I'm sticking to induction noise related to engine load.


How many miles do you have on your Atlas? We have about 16k and I believe the noise is getting worse. I never heard it when we bought the car, started to first hear it when towing a trailer with about 6-8k miles, and now I'm hearing it all the time.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> How many miles do you have on your Atlas? We have about 16k and I believe the noise is getting worse. I never heard it when we bought the car, started to first hear it when towing a trailer with about 6-8k miles, and now I'm hearing it all the time.


I have 10K miles, about 800 of that towing. I’m certain that it has not gotten worse for me at this point, and I’ve heard it from day 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yesterday I heard it very loudly when my wife was driving our Atlas up the street past my house (where I was in the driveway washing my other car) to turn around. Really loud. The bits about third gear are spot-on; I can replicate it by keeping it in third gear and slowing down to low RPM and then accelerating. I really want to know what this is...anyone figure out anything? Any VW techs out there figure out what is causing this? Such a hard noise to describe..."whooshing" really isn't it and "squealing" isn't it either.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

So basically this happens when you come to a near stop (slow roll a stop sign in a neighborhood) and it stays in third instead of the downshift to 1 from what I see from messing with it a bunch today. Now...WTF is the noise being caused by?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> I took a test drive in two brand new Atlas's last weekend. One with the 2.0l Turbo and the other the V6. Outside of *the fact that the 2.0 liter turbo was slow*, it does not make the screeching noise coming off a rolling stop. The brand new v6 Atlas did make the screeching noise when I drove the car on the identical test drive. Since it doesn't make the noise on the turbo engine, I guess it is an engine issue and not related to the transmission. The simple fix in my opinion would be for VW to just downshift the car to 2nd gear faster when slowing down. Why the car is in third gear at around 5 mph is a mystery to me. If I manually shift down to 2nd gear, it doesn't make the noise. I still don't know how more people don't hear this noise, because it is so noticeable and annoying.


Slightly off topic, but VW has admitted that the 2.0T is actually quicker to 60mph and the 1/4mi than the VR6...


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

GavinD said:


> Slightly off topic, but VW has admitted that the 2.0T is actually quicker to 60mph and the 1/4mi than the VR6...


True, but the V6 is more powerful from a stop, so it will feel quicker, unless you're going head to head down a drag strip with a 2.0T Atlas. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

GavinD said:


> Slightly off topic, but VW has admitted that the 2.0T is actually quicker to 60mph and the 1/4mi than the VR6...


The numbers I saw weren't apples to apples...the 3.6 was 4Motion. Where are you seeing this?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drunkinmunky (Mar 21, 2018)

It sounds like you have the same problem as us. we brought it to the dealer and at first they said it was rocks in the rotor which was not correct. What they think the found out is that it is the front drivers side strut bearing. From what they are saying is it is starting to become more common. they ordered the part and it is coming from Europe somewhere. its been almost a month but should be here soon. bring it to the dealer and get it confirmed so you can get it fixed asap.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

drunkinmunky said:


> It sounds like you have the same problem as us. we brought it to the dealer and at first they said it was rocks in the rotor which was not correct. What they think the found out is that it is the front drivers side strut bearing. From what they are saying is it is starting to become more common. they ordered the part and it is coming from Europe somewhere. its been almost a month but should be here soon. bring it to the dealer and get it confirmed so you can get it fixed asap.


This is a completely different issue than the one being discussed in this thread.


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

I've got the noise too - it seems to be most noticable when turning sharply from a stop (like a turnaround or entering a driveway).

*Also, does anyone have a similar sounding noise upon engine shut down? *

As the engine spools to a stop, the last few RPMs seem to exibit this noise.
I agree with whoever suspected the source as the fan rubbing on the housing.
Perhaps when accelerating and turning the body twist is causing this rubbing sound?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

stevefromcleve said:


> I've got the noise too - it seems to be most noticable when turning sharply from a stop (like a turnaround or entering a driveway).
> 
> *Also, does anyone have a similar sounding noise upon engine shut down? *
> 
> ...


I am thinking we aren't talking about the same noise - you sound like you are describing the noises associated with the strut mount or sway bar that are known issues and not what this thread is about.

The noise after shutdown is related to the start/stop system per a VW tech over on the FB page. "Its the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the stop start process. when u shut off truck the valve opens to relieve pressure which is what you're hearing."


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

stevefromcleve said:


> .....Perhaps when accelerating and turning the *body twist* is causing this rubbing sound?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This from someone over on one of the Atlas FB pages. Took it in and ask about this and tech said:

"its a vibration when the torque converter disengages and then suddenly you accelerate"

Make sense to me. Thoughts? I notice that if I hold it in third and get it making the noise as soon as I put it in fourth I hear/feel a "thud" and the noise stops....torque converter?


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> This from someone over on one of the Atlas FB pages. Took it in and ask about this and tech said:
> 
> "its a vibration when the torque converter disengages and then suddenly you accelerate"
> 
> Make sense to me. Thoughts? I notice that if I hold it in third and get it making the noise as soon as I put it in fourth I hear/feel a "thud" and the noise stops....torque converter?




I took my car into the dealership again and this time they talked with the VW technical people. They said that it was the torque converter and the car is working as designed, so I wouldn't expect a "fix" for this issue anytime soon. I haven't tried this, but they said you can power brake the engine and recreate the noise, that is why they know it is the torque converter.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> I took my car into the dealership again and this time they talked with the VW technical people. They said that it was the torque converter and the car is working as designed, so I wouldn't expect a "fix" for this issue anytime soon. I haven't tried this, but they said you can power brake the engine and recreate the noise, that is why they know it is the torque converter.


Will have to try that. I'm ok with it as long as they know about it and it's "normal".


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Confirmed. Holding brake and gassing it creates sound.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevefromcleve (Feb 19, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> I am thinking we aren't talking about the same noise - you sound like you are describing the noises associated with the strut mount or sway bar that are known issues and not what this thread is about.
> 
> The noise after shutdown is related to the start/stop system per a VW tech over on the FB page. "Its the valve responsible for holding trans in gear during the stop start process. when u shut off truck the valve opens to relieve pressure which is what you're hearing."


Thanks for the info...I definitely agree with the torque convert as the noise source of this thread (upon acceleration)...but I was curious if anyone else has the rubbing noise on shut down...that I thougt might be associated with it. 
(I believe now it is not.)

I recorded my engine shutting down and I can definitely hear the pressure relieve valve (which I never noticed before).

But I have a rubbing sound as the fly wheel or fan slows to a stop as well.
I'll try to post the sound - I guess YouTube is the only option?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

stevefromcleve said:


> Thanks for the info...I definitely agree with the torque convert as the noise source of this thread (upon acceleration)...but I was curious if anyone else has the rubbing noise on shut down...that I thougt might be associated with it.
> (I believe now it is not.)
> 
> I recorded my engine shutting down and I can definitely hear the pressure relieve valve (which I never noticed before).
> ...


Lots of info here on that noise and a VW tech over on one of the FB groups says it's related to the start stop.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmurph53 (May 1, 2018)

My Atlas is doing the same thing, and I have the same video basically as the guy that posted his above. I have taken it to 2 vw dealers already and they both “cant find” the noise even though I showed the video. I just think they are being lazy. They are all saying it’s probably normal and that’s great and all that it’s “normal” but it sounds god awful and I’m extremely pissed off to buy an expensive car and have it make the awful noise that sounds like it’s a junker. Has anybody gotten any resolution with this? I’m thinking of contacting Volkswagen corporate and telling them about it because it makes my blood boil hearing it every single day when I drive my Atlas to and from work.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Kmurph53 said:


> My Atlas is doing the same thing, and I have the same video basically as the guy that posted his above. I have taken it to 2 vw dealers already and they both “cant find” the noise even though I showed the video. I just think they are being lazy. They are all saying it’s probably normal and that’s great and all that it’s “normal” but it sounds god awful and I’m extremely pissed off to buy an expensive car and have it make the awful noise that sounds like it’s a junker. Has anybody gotten any resolution with this? I’m thinking of contacting Volkswagen corporate and telling them about it because it makes my blood boil hearing it every single day when I drive my Atlas to and from work.


You will have to take a tech out and drive it and replicate - or explain in detail how to replicate i.e. slow to a near stop and accelerate (preferably uphill) in third gear at the correct RPMs. This is one that you may see an update for at some point as their techs figure out what exactly is causing the noise (I think it's the torque converter). Noises while annoying aren't always "bad" or a sign of something about to fail. It's got a 6yr/72K warranty and it's a first year run vehicle. If this is the worst thing mine does, I'm ok with it.


----------



## Kmurph53 (May 1, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> You will have to take a tech out and drive it and replicate - or explain in detail how to replicate i.e. slow to a near stop and accelerate (preferably uphill) in third gear at the correct RPMs. This is one that you may see an update for at some point as their techs figure out what exactly is causing the noise (I think it's the torque converter). Noises while annoying aren't always "bad" or a sign of something about to fail. It's got a 6yr/72K warranty and it's a first year run vehicle. If this is the worst thing mine does, I'm ok with it.


I gave the service advisor the video I had of the noise and she said it is normal. Whether its normal or not, it sounds horrible and I hate it. It makes me not want to drive it. It is so loud and obnoxious.


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Don® said:


> Self Study of the VR6 3.6L Motor. Pages 4 to 8 explain the intake manifold functionality.
> 
> http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/Docs/SSP/VWUSA.COM_SSP_823603_3.2L-3.6L_VR6_FSI_Engine.pdf


That only applied to 2006 & 2007 3.6 engines in the B6 Passat. The Touareg had a different flapper set up for a while but . the 3.6 in the Atlas has fixed-length runners. You’ll notice that the intake manifold looks completely different from what is shown in that PDF.


----------



## Gatesbo (Jul 29, 2018)

*it did not down shift to the second speed in automatic mode !*

I agree that would help to reduce this annoying sound of the third speed to down shift in second speed, but it does not  !

In fact, mine did not down shift in second speed at all !!! It goes from 3rd to 1st, without using the second speed (in automatic mode only).
This 'problem' doe not exist with the 4 cylinders Atlas, neither with the Touared 8 speed transmission

Really annoying sound :facepalm:


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Are you guys referring to this sound from this thread

https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5449-Atlas-SUV#/topics/8938609

https://youtu.be/FhBTB9kOtDk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> Are you guys referring to this sound from this thread
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5449-Atlas-SUV#/topics/8938609
> 
> https://youtu.be/FhBTB9kOtDk


No. That is the shutdown noise everyone talks about, this is completely different/separate. This is a noise during acceleration at low RPMs while in third after a slow-down/near stop.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> No. That is the shutdown noise everyone talks about, this is completely different/separate. This is a noise during acceleration at low RPMs while in third after a slow-down/near stop.


can we get a clip of the sound for this issue anyone?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> can we get a clip of the sound for this issue anyone?


Someone posted one a while back...I'm going to record both and put them up this week.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is the infamous noise...I did 3 separate pulls from a near-stop in third gear and it's clear as day - just placed my phone on the cowling and closed the hood. Also, interesting in that the noise also cuts off somewhat abruptly after 2K rpm...almost sounds like a pump? On the last/third one I held the rpm in the range where the noise occurs (1.5-2K) for longer. It's 100% repeatable by just accelerating until it's in 4th gear + and then dropping it in third manually and slowing down to a near stop (if you stop it will downshift to first) and then accelerate slowly (don't floor it).

https://youtu.be/NMaAJy7OqWo


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Some interesting info on this topic here:

https://www.vwatlasforum.com/forum/...problems/1506-hard-shift-1-2-gears-lag-2.html

"Regional service manager got involved and said this is standard for the car to do this. Said 3% of people are complaining about it. Said the SSSSSHHHHHH sound is the baffles in the torque converter that are there because of the auto stop/start feature. Said they hooked up microphones and such and then emailed those to VW to compare to their findings. Said they have had 2-3 of them tore apart and that is the issue."


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

i was going to say maybe torque converters, but not familiar with automatic vehicles to much, just always hear stories of those things in automatics. Good to know, thanks.

Does it still do this with auto start / stop turned off?

I think that 1-2 jerking they are talking about is the auto start / stop feature. When their motor is off they floor it to go from a stop and it takes off ...but it has to turn back on first...my guess.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> i was going to say maybe torque converters, but not familiar with automatic vehicles to much, just always hear stories of those things in automatics. Good to know, thanks.
> 
> Does it still do this with auto start / stop turned off?
> 
> I think that 1-2 jerking they are talking about is the auto start / stop feature. When their motor is off they floor it to go from a stop and it takes off ...but it has to turn back on first...my guess.


Yes, auto start/stop has no bearing and you aren't stopping so it never cuts off...it is running and staying in third for it happen. The other bits in that post...no clue...I think he was potentially being a bit sensitive but no idea. Yes, it's a little hurky/jerky in 1/2 but I don't see any issues with it. Yes, when the start/stop has cut the motor, as you lift you foot off the brake it fires up quickly before I can get to the gas but I'm not a pedal masher so never had it be an issue. More concerned with this noise.


----------



## 18atlas (Sep 4, 2018)

hey guys. if this is the same noise our atlas is making, try to power brake it. sit in driveway, put in drive, hold brake and throttle it up 1500-2000rpm and you'll hear it. almost like a rattle and if you throttle up a bit more vibrates pretty bad. took ours in to the dealer and the tech was stumped over noise. had me drop it off and waited for an engineer to come and check it out. he did, put another atlas side by side and the other made same noise. said it was normal. i disagree, but what do i know. hes got the degree right? ours always does it when light accel out of a yield, or light accel up hill sometimes, and have had a couple hard shifts. we live in an area where theres quite a few circles, "round abouts", and always does it there. love to hear what happens for you guys with this test


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes someone posted about power braking replicating the nouse a whike back...mine does it under those conditions.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clumbsy110 (10 mo ago)

kendrer said:


> No doesn't sound like air intake or swooshing at all to me. Almost like a "grinding" or "friction" sound but not low, more of a mid-pitch. So hard to describe.


How bout like whe. Ur on a roller coaster and it's climbing the hill before the drop but like.mild version of ttaht


----------

